# CPT/HCPCS code 1073M



## tlatte (Jun 20, 2013)

Has anyone ever billed this CPT/HCPCS code (1073M) for patient paper work before I'm not finding it anywhere?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 20, 2013)

Where did you get this code? It is neither a CPT code nor a HCPC II code


----------



## tlatte (Jun 20, 2013)

I got the code from and L & I claim from Costco for a patient to bill for paper work?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 20, 2013)

that is a work comp code and will be for work comp only claims.  Work comp is a non-HIPAA entity and can create codes specific to them.


----------



## gared111 (Nov 23, 2022)

1073M is billed when the provider has completed an Activity Prescription Form for a patient with a workers comp claim.


----------

